# Murrays Nirvana Pale Ale- Now Bottled



## mikem108 (13/1/07)

The "pub with no Beer" out at Taylors Arm has Murrays Brewing Co. onsite and some very fine beers are brewed and served there. The Double IPA I had when I was there blew me away.
What I like about their philosophy is "we handcraft the beers we love to drink". 
Now the Pale Ale is available in bottles and mighty tasty it is.

I've yet to pinpoint the hops, malt and yeast but a few more bottles should help that.... now on to Platts Folly Old world Lager. (The Aussie craft brew explosion continues)


----------



## n00ch (13/1/07)

I bought a 4 pack of the Murrays Sassy Blonde yesterday and thought it was a really nice easy drinking beer. The botttle shop was out of the Nirvana PA (apparently ordered 10 cases that didn't last long) but i will be up there in a month so Gough better have some there then! I have only heard good reviews of it. The Double IPA sounds like a ripper also.

Apparently they also have a nice Grand Cru and being a belgian fan i can't wait to taste it.

Out.


----------



## neonmeate (14/1/07)

yes i can't wait to get up there - thinking of excuses to get mrs meate up that way australia day weekend - could be a bit hard to just "stumble across" being as out of the way as it is though...
anyway looks like we are seeing signs of progress in this country! just in the last two years things have exploded.


----------



## Gough (14/1/07)

Glad to hear you are enjoying the beers fellas. I'd love to see any AHBers that want to drop in. PM or email me to let me know your plans and I'll make sure you get a good look at the brewery and a good taste of all the beers. The Sassy Blonde is very much a session beer but with a 'different' character coming from the Belgian yeast strain we use. The Nirvana uses British malts, a Brit ale yeast and lots of a blend of Kiwi hops. And Nooch, the Grand Cru is drinking really nicely at the moment - love to see what you reckon when you get up here  We are brewing and bottling as fast as we can at the moment so the mid-north coast, Sydney and Newcastle should see consistent stocks of our beers from here on in. If you want a laugh at my expense check the website www.murraysbrewingco.com.au - I'm the one _trying_  to explain our new labeller...

Thanks for the feedback,

Shawn.


----------



## n00ch (15/1/07)

Yes when I was drinking the Sassy Blonde the first thought that came to mind was De Koninck. Great beer. Can't wait to get up there and try the rest.

Cheers


----------



## Malnourished (15/1/07)

Gough said:


> Glad to hear you are enjoying the beers fellas. I'd love to see any AHBers that want to drop in.


Hey what's the PT like in that part of the world? Say if I was flying into Coffs Harbour, is getting there without hiring a car a possibility?


----------



## mikem108 (15/1/07)

Gough
Will that double IPA be going into bottles?.....please
Mike


----------



## Gough (15/1/07)

Malnourished said:


> Hey what's the PT like in that part of the world? Say if I was flying into Coffs Harbour, is getting there without hiring a car a possibility?



Public transport to Taylor's Arm is pretty limited. You could get a bus from Coffs to Macksville, but Macksville to Taylor's Arm would be difficult. I'll look into it for you at work tomorrow and see what I can come up with, but if you can afford to hire a car it'll be a LOT easier for you. Like I said, I'll check and get back to you. There is cheap accom. available at the pub if you wanted to make a night of it.

And Mike, the Icon 2IPA is slated for bottling in the next couple of months. I'll let you know an exact date when I have one, or you could check the website.

Thanks again for the interest and hope to see a few of you brewers at the pub soon. Let me know when you are coming  

Shawn.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (15/1/07)

Gough

Shall be working in Macksville at the Hospital on Thurs....just wondering if I can sneek them 30kms up the Rd..


Last time I was at Taylors with the Missus and young bloke we had such a great time we had trouble leaving..The local band playing on the verendah with a lack of tourists was fantsastic..best night I have had in ages,,, :beerbang: 


By the way my family comes from Bowraville, so I have had the pleasure of seeing the old pub when it "was" an old pub...but Taylors Arm will never change, and thats what is great about it...


----------



## Gough (16/1/07)

G'day Stu,

Bowraville eh! Was at the Bowraville races a couple of weekends ago with the kids - gotta love country race days, loadsa fun  Nice part of the world, and the country out toward Missabotti is so green at the moment... looks like Ireland or something. Wouldn't know there was a drought on...

We are brewing and bottling and generally running flat out this week but would love to say g'day if you can make it out on the Thursday. Just let me know...

And Malnourished - I checked and it was as I thought. Basically the only public transport to Taylors Arm is the School bus in the morning and arvo... going the wrong way for you of course :lol: I could always give you a lift to Macksville and back to and from work if you can get yourself there for an early start and late finish  Let me know what you can organise...

Shawn.


----------



## Malnourished (17/1/07)

Gough said:


> And Malnourished - I checked and it was as I thought. Basically the only public transport to Taylors Arm is the School bus in the morning and arvo... going the wrong way for you of course :lol: I could always give you a lift to Macksville and back to and from work if you can get yourself there for an early start and late finish  Let me know what you can organise...


Thanks for all the help. I'm not likely to be around in the immediate future but hopefully not too far off. I'll be in touch.

Can fully-grown people seriously take the school bus? That's not a terrible idea if you stay the night...


----------



## sam (17/1/07)

Malnourished said:


> Thanks for all the help. I'm not likely to be around in the immediate future but hopefully not too far off. I'll be in touch.
> 
> Can fully-grown people seriously take the school bus? That's not a terrible idea if you stay the night...




Might sound like a good idea, but a small bus full of hyperactive kids isn't much fun. Especially if your a little on the hung-over side.

Still, better than walking.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (17/1/07)

Yep, you can take the school bus. Lots of people in small towns use the school bus to get into town and back.

Sometimes you may have to pay a fare for the trip, but it wont be a big amount


----------



## Malnourished (17/1/07)

Giddy up! Time to put my hair in pigtails and crack out the old school dress!


----------



## Airgead (17/1/07)

Damn! I drove through Macksville on my way home from Coffs last week! The missus pointed out the signs to the brewery and said "you can go if you want" in that voice that means "you can go if you want but you will never hear the end of it". With 2 kids already starting to fight in the back and many hours left to Sydney I decided that discretion was the better part of valour and decided not to. Sounds like it would have been worth the grief after all!.

I should be up that way again next year. I'll make sure I drop in.

Dave


----------



## warrenlw63 (17/1/07)

Airgead said:


> "you can go if you want but you will never hear the end of it".



:lol: :lol: Gold! 

Had you decided to "go if you want" you'd have sat there sippin' your beer whilst SWMBO says... "Nothing for me thanks". Making you feel guilty to the point of necking your pint whilst the kids agitate and knock their raspberry and lemonades over.  

Empathy Airgead... empathy

Warren -


----------



## m_peve (21/1/07)

I visited the 'Pub with No Beer' a week or two ago with my wife and little bloke and the beer was fantastic. The Grand Cru was the highlight. Shawn gave us a tour of the brewery, even though it was still 'in action' and he was incredibly helpful. I highly recommend a visit and will return next year when I get more holidays!!!

Pete


----------



## neonmeate (5/2/07)

just having some of the nirvana pale ale for the first time. hot damn it is good stuff. seriously quality malt flavour. good work shawn.
http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/murrays-nirva...ale/57852/1813/


----------



## Gough (5/2/07)

neonmeate said:


> just having some of the nirvana pale ale for the first time. hot damn it is good stuff. seriously quality malt flavour. good work shawn.
> http://www.ratebeer.com/beer/murrays-nirva...ale/57852/1813/



Thanks very much for the feedback, and for the review Neon - Glad you liked it  I did actually brew that batch but can't take any credit for the recipe. Head brewer Graeme Mahy is the man responsible - he's trying to teach me what he knows... It is a hard job :lol: 

Interesting you thought it showed British characteristics. We actually describe it at the pub as a 'hybrid' British and American Pale Ale style. Definitely Brit malts in the main and a Brit yeast which is giving that characteristic... 

Thanks again,

Shawn.


----------



## Jase (7/2/07)

Hi All,

Noticed in today's Daily Telegraph, an article on Murray's Brewing Co, the beers they make, and the history behing the company. The article even features our mate Gough.  

The beers sound and look sensational!!!

Cheers,
Jase


----------



## KoNG (7/2/07)

Cool, off to search nearby offices for a copy now...


----------



## warrenlw63 (7/2/07)

Go Shawn!!! Multi Media Megastar... Gettin' just like Dame Edna.  :lol: 

Warren -


----------



## floppinab (7/2/07)

Jase said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Noticed in today's Daily Telegraph, an article on Murray's Brewing Co, the beers they make, and the history behing the company. The article even features our mate Gough.



That it does a full pager nonetheless in the Wed. foodie section. All looks great, hope you guys can keep up the demand, with this sort of PUBlicity look out.


----------



## MHB (7/2/07)

One for the Newcastle guys:
Shawn (Gough) will be at Kahibah bottle shop this Friday (09/02/07) from 4-7 Pm doing a presentation of Murray's beers.

Be a good chance to catch up with a mate and taste some of the fine beers coming from the "Pub with no beer".

Shame I close at 6, but I will be there by half past so leave me some OK.

MHB


----------



## Gough (7/2/07)

Thanks for all that fellas - a bit weird seeing myself in the paper :lol: I've got a good head for radio I think... Hope to see as many of you as can make it up to the pub. We had Trev from AHB here last Thursday while we were brewing which was loadsa fun. Had him helping me mash in and transferring the mash to the lauter tun but he mysteriously had to go before I needed him to shovel out the grain :lol: What a surprise! As I've said before, give me a shout when you are dropping through - would love to say g'day and talk beer.

As MHB said above, I'll be in Newcastle on Friday night at the Kahibah Bottlo between 4 and 7pm running a tasting of our bottled beers. As well as the Nirvana Pale Ale and the Sassy Blonde I'll bring a couple of bottles of our Anniversary Ale. Oak aged wheat and barleywine, 10%ABV, a really intense beer. We only bottled 900 750ml bottles so pretty limited. Hope to see a few on Friday in Newcastle or at the pub anytime  

Shawn.


----------



## RobboMC (20/2/07)

The Murray's story was in the paper last week.
The Nirvana Pale Ale is british malt with Cascade hops.

By sheer coincidence it's a bit like my last Pale Ale,
which was a Coopers PA kit laced with Cascade hops for flavouring and aroma.


----------



## /// (20/2/07)

Had all 3 last week. All were fantastic, the Anniversary Ale is stunning!

Drink local aussie beer i say!

Scotty


----------



## mikem108 (20/2/07)

"Drink local aussie beer i say!"

Hear hear!
Chris from the brewery was doing a tasting last thursday at Liquor on Parade and what a nice bloke, he invited me to come up, stay the night and participate in a brew!


----------



## DJR (20/2/07)

mikem108 said:


> "Drink local aussie beer i say!"
> 
> Hear hear!
> Chris from the brewery was doing a tasting last thursday at Liquor on Parade and what a nice bloke, he invited me to come up, stay the night and participate in a brew!



Awesome... ISB road trip time :beerbang:


----------



## neonmeate (20/2/07)

Gough said:


> . Oak aged wheat and barleywine, 10%ABV, a really intense beer. We only bottled 900 750ml bottles so pretty limited. Hope to see a few on Friday in Newcastle or at the pub anytime
> 
> Shawn.



hey shawn is this coming through any retail outlets?


----------



## Gough (20/2/07)

neonmeate said:


> hey shawn is this coming through any retail outlets?



The Anniversary Ale is available online through our website (www.murraysbrewingco.com.au) and through Corkers Kahibah in Newcastle. I think it will be available at a few outlets in Sydney, but only a few at this stage from later this week  I'm not 100% sure exactly which ones but our stockists in Sydney are on our website. I'll try and find out for you tomorrow Neon.

Thanks for the feedback Scotty, glad you liked it. I'm assuming you got to try some of Dave's supply of the Anniversary- it was good to see him at the tasting the other night. 

As for brewdays at the pub, please PM or email me and I'd love to work something out. Chris is running some tastings for us in Sydney and as he said Mike, you are definitley welcome whenever you can make it up. As for brewclubs... watch this space. We are working on a plan for some 'brew-weekends' for keen brewers. Again, please PM or email me if your club/group is keen.

Thanks again for the support. 

Shawn.


----------



## Malnourished (20/2/07)

Gough said:


> The Anniversary Ale is available online through our website (www.murraysbrewingco.com.au)


It says "COMING SOON." Any idea when it'll be up and running?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (20/2/07)

G'Day Shawn ( Gough )

Have to do an upgrade on the Voip systems ( <_< ) at Macksville and Bellingen Hospitals soon, so hopefully, maybe, I can make it up for a beer or 2

Naturally this all depends on the Boss and THE MISSUS....


----------



## Gough (20/2/07)

Malnourished said:


> It says "COMING SOON." Any idea when it'll be up and running?




Oops.... h34r: The site is up and running but the purchase page isn't live yet obviously. Sorry about that. I'll try and sort it tomorrow - or at least sort a time when it will definitely be live. The beer is ready and we are all go at the brewery- just the websales side of things I guess. My bad...

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (20/2/07)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> G'Day Shawn ( Gough )
> 
> Have to do an upgrade on the Voip systems ( <_< ) at Macksville and Bellingen Hospitals soon, so hopefully, maybe, I can make it up for a beer or 2
> 
> Naturally this all depends on the Boss and THE MISSUS....



Good stuff Stu. Let me know if/when you can make it...  

Shawn.


----------



## Gough (21/2/07)

Malnourished said:


> It says "COMING SOON." Any idea when it'll be up and running?



Just to follow up... I'm informed it will be 'live' tomorrow.

Shawn.


----------



## bigfridge (21/2/07)

Gough said:


> Thanks for the feedback Scotty, glad you liked it. I'm assuming you got to try some of Dave's supply of the Anniversary- it was good to see him at the tasting the other night.
> 
> Shawn.



Shawn,

Yes I did share my bottle with Scotty - it was even better than the sample that you gave me but this probably had something to do with not having to drive afterwards !

It was even more complex and delicious than I remembered.

Well done mate.

My thanks go to you and Graham for broadening our beer horizons.

Dave


----------



## /// (21/2/07)

Gough said:


> Thanks for the feedback Scotty, glad you liked it. I'm assuming you got to try some of Dave's supply of the Anniversary- it was good to see him at the tasting the other night.



Yep - Dave was very generous. Bottles are on the shelf of other killer beers enjoyed! 

Scotty


----------



## leeboy (11/3/07)

Had Nirvana Pale Ale yesterday. Available in plenty of stock form Kahibah Bottlo, Newcastle area. From reading the description on the brewerys website I was really excited about a true APA blended with a english PA. I was disappointed because I had built it up in my head so much. However upon reflection and after having more than just a mouthful I did realise it is a very nice beer. Not the hop feel one would expect from a APA from american micro's ie deschutes, or more mainstream boutiques sierra nevada. However the hops are very nice and it is a pa comperable to Little Creatures. Finally more breweries are taking up the challenge of making nicer, hopier, bigger bodied pale ales.

Recommend this beer for anyone to try. Looking forward to the 2IPA


----------



## Airgead (5/1/08)

Folks

I finally managed to pick up a 4 pack of the Nirvana Pale and the Sassy Blonde at the local Dan Murphy's this week. Damn they are good beers. I polished off the Nirvana tonight and I doubt the Blonde will make it past tomorrow. Well done that man!

I'll definitely have to pop in next time I'm up that way (not this year unfortunately - change of jobs means that there's no leave available for the chrissy holiday).

Cheers
Dave


----------



## Doc (5/1/08)

I was driving back from Qld end of Dec with the family and had hinted that there was a cool micro around the Macksville area.
My wife spotted the sign and we turned off at Macksville and consulted the GPS. 
Didn't look too far, then we hit the gravel road.
A few more turns and signs hinting we were still going in the right direction.
Finally made it late arvo on the 30th and popped in for some take aways as the family was getting a little touchy.
Grabbed some Sassy Blonde and Nirvana Pale Ale as that was all that was bottled.
Another half hour or so of silence on dirt roads to get back to the highway and back on track to Port Mac. There were several hints that the beer better be damn great. Thank god they are.

Top job Shawn and Murrays 

Beers,
Doc

PS. the branch manager at work (whos last name is Murray) has discovered Murrays Nirvana Pale and and had it at work for the final branch meeting last year. Awesome.
Complimented him afterwards and he passed on the thanks to the person responsible for ordering, so it should be a regular now :beerbang:

Doc


----------



## glennheinzel (5/1/08)

I dropped into their on the way up to Coffs for Christmas. Lets just say that they should call the place The Pub With No Food. It was my mistake as I assumed that they'd have something. Luckily SWMBO (+ Rukh Jr) survived on packets of chips whilst I had a quick sampler of the hefe, the dark ale, the 2IPA... 

The sun in Coffs must've gone to SWMBO's head as she even suggested that we drop in on the return journey. I politely declined as she wouldn't have been impressed if I slept all the way home.

FYI - I think that they offer food at lunchtime, Fri/Sat nights and probably on special occassions. I also noticed that they offer 10l kegs of their beer ranging from about $70 up to about $110 for their 2IPA (which is cheaper than buying it by the bottle). Presumably you pay some sort of deposit for the keg. I wonder if they'll fill a corny keg for me?


----------



## Tony (5/1/08)

Was in dans today and bought a bottle of sassy blond to try. 

Much enjoyed it.

I guess our old mate gough is too busy to read all this these days though.

cheers and keep it up mate


----------



## Gough (5/1/08)

Bloody hell... I take a fortnight off over Xmas and half of AHB decides to visit!!  Thanks for the feedback fellas and glad you enjoyed the beers. I'm back at work on Monday for any others that are thinking of dropping in. Let me know you are coming and I'll make sure you get looked after... As for the dirt road Doc - it aint that bad mate , you must've come the long way round... It is an experience working at Taylors Arm for a city boy like me but after the last 17 months I'm starting to get used to it :lol: If you turn left at Macksville and follow the signs it is 30 kms of winding but definitely sealed country road to the pub...

And Rukh, I'm glad to hear you finally made it mate and again it was just bad timing on my part not being out there... The pub does lunches 7 days a week and dinner on Fri/Sat nights but outside those hours it does indeed close for meals for those thinking of staying. If you let us know you are coming and stay at the pub however we can arrange meals outside normal hours and the kitchen does a mean fry up for breakfast. I think it kept Keith and Les full when they visited a few months ago anyway  

Back to work Monday and looking forward to more brewing. Thanks again for the feedback and looking forward to seeing more of you soon - just let me know you're coming!!

Shawn.


----------



## Weizguy (5/1/08)

Gough said:


> Bloody hell... I take a fortnight off over Xmas and half of AHB decides to visit!!  Thanks for the feedback fellas and glad you enjoyed the beers. I'm back at work on Monday for any others that are thinking of dropping in. Let me know you are coming and I'll make sure you get looked after... As for the dirt road Doc - it aint that bad mate , you must've come the long way round... It is an experience working at Taylors Arm for a city boy like me but after the last 17 months I'm starting to get used to it :lol: If you turn left at Macksville and follow the signs it is 30 kms of winding but definitely sealed country road to the pub...
> 
> And Rukh, I'm glad to hear you finally made it mate and again it was just bad timing on my part not being out there... The pub does lunches 7 days a week and dinner on Fri/Sat nights but outside those hours it does indeed close for meals for those thinking of staying. If you let us know you are coming and stay at the pub however we can arrange meals outside normal hours and the kitchen does a mean fry up for breakfast. I think it kept Keith and Les full when they visited a few months ago anyway
> 
> ...


I'm happy to say that Keith and I felt the entire brunt of the hospitality at Taylors Arms.

Very happy to state that fact. A very special experience.

Les

P.s. I'm looking forward to arranging a keg for a work function this year. :beer:


----------



## sama (6/1/08)

was up there a week ago and found the establishment very nice indeed,and the beer wasnt half bad either  ....not a bad brewery considering the head brewers a kiwi  .Good stuff,a lovely drive from macksville, took two 4 packs of pale ale back to the relos at macksville for the barbie that night.A great little pub and really enjoyed the brewery tour.even sussed out the grain bag stockpile..hehehe


----------



## beers (6/1/08)

We stopped in twice over the holidays. Once on the way up to Coffs, for an overnight stay, & again on the way home (the Elephant Head was off tap on the 1st visit so we had to return  ). The beer was fantastic... & so was Katies bacon & egg roll  & Les & Harry are the perfect bar hosts. It's a damn fine setup & well worth checking out. A special experience indeed B)


----------



## joshuahardie (6/1/08)

Slightly off topic but i was in palm beach just before christmas, and bottle-o, had about 6 bottles of the 1st Anniversary ale for sale there.

Seeing it is sold out at the pub, there might not be too many bottles left in retail circulation.


----------



## berapnopod (6/1/08)

2 weeks ago, I was very pleased to see the Nirana Pale Ale and Sassy Blonde at a bottle shop in Townsville. Good to see the beers coming up this far north!

Berp.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (8/1/08)

Got the Pale Ale and Blonde at Dans in the Gabba while on holidays, good stuff.


----------



## mattemmo (3/2/08)

Just got my first case of the Nirvana Pale Ale yesterday, only two left. Very tasty indeed. Am looking forward to getting my hands on the Sassy. Might have to plan a road-trip down to the brewery to see how it's done! Great to see awesome craft beers on sale in Brisbane, keep them coming up!


----------



## THE DRUNK ARAB (3/2/08)

Rejoice, found the Nirvana in Dan Murphys at Norlunga. Bloody nice drop it is too, really well balanced. The Sassy Blonde was also in stock.

Nice work Murrays and Gough :beer: 

C&B
TDA


----------



## bonj (3/2/08)

I grabbed a 4 pack of this a few weeks ago. Very nice beer. I'm looking forward to taking a trip down there and emptying their kegs.


----------



## winkle (3/2/08)

Dude, we should organise a road trip betweens swaps :icon_drunk:


----------



## bonj (3/2/08)

Definitely! I've already talked to Screwy about the same thing! I reckon there'll be a few that will be keen. Might attract AHBers from both directions too.


----------



## glennheinzel (3/2/08)

I'm keen to do the trip. Name the time/date and I'll see you there. 

Is there any other Hills brewers coming?

Edit: How is mid-March?


----------



## winkle (14/2/08)

Bonj said:


> Definitely! I've already talked to Screwy about the same thing! I reckon there'll be a few that will be keen. Might attract AHBers from both directions too.



Stopped off on the way to Brisbane from Sydney last night for a couple of tasters, much to the female contingent's dismay. Nice friendly pub and staff, not to mention good beers. Elephant Head was particularly tasty and got a Icon to go. Definately up for a road trip down for a fully blown tasting session + crash o'nite. Date suggestions Bonj?


----------



## Screwtop (14/2/08)

As mentioned to Bonj, I'm in for the road trip, trouble is SWAMBO is scheduled for joint reconstruction surgery and will be in a wheelchair for 6 weeks from 25th of March. This basically puts me out until June, would love to do a trip though, Northern Rivers, Taylors Arm and Potters in the Hunter Valley. 

Could be at Northern Rivers by mid morning and Taylors by late afternoon. Overnight? Next day Potters for lunch/overnight then home next morning. Would need 2 nights/ 3 days.

Thoughts ?


----------



## Ross (14/2/08)

I'm in  

Cheers Ross


----------



## Jazman (14/2/08)

Love the nirvana ..i had it a few weeks back glad it was at murphs


----------



## Paul H (14/2/08)

Me toooo! Provided a suitable date can be found


----------



## Jye (14/2/08)

Sounds good and NR had just put a tasting room in  

But lets find a couple more breweries in Newy and Sydney then fly home?


----------



## bonj (15/2/08)

I'm easy. I had originally wanted to do it before the mid year swap, but with Screwy being out of action, perhaps we could do it later? We can always do it twice!


----------



## alowen474 (15/2/08)

Ross and Crew,
Post a date and Taylors Arm will be on!!
I'm sure Greame and Shawn will enjoy the company. I'll bring some samples. If I've got the 400L setup together your welcome to stop by for a look see taste.

Bring on the Nirvana, great stuff guys!!
Al


----------



## winkle (15/2/08)

The weekend of 29th March would work for me, but not for Screwtop  . Any other suggestions??


----------



## troydo (25/2/08)

Time and cash permitting IM IN!

so would swmbo probably


----------



## bonj (26/2/08)

I have started a new thread for the Beer Pilgrimage:

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...view=getnewpost


----------



## jayse (5/3/08)

Heads up can get this at Dan murphys in Adelaide plus the sassy blonde.
St peters store was where I got it.
Had them before in NSW but was pleased to find it here so thought I better spread the word.


----------



## Cracka (15/4/08)

Sorry to thread dig, but called in to "the pub with no beer" on Sunday. Didn't stay for to long but did get a few samples in.

The PA was a great drop & I think I should of had it after the Sassy Blonde. Last was the stout. I will plan a trip for the 

future as it is well worth the effort :beerbang:


----------



## Cracka (15/4/08)

Cracka said:


> Sorry to thread dig, but called in to "the pub with no beer" on Sunday. Didn't stay for to long but did get a few samples in.
> 
> The PA was a great drop & I think I should of had it after the Sassy Blonde. Last was the stout. I will plan a trip for the
> 
> future as it is well worth the effort :beerbang:





Last was a Dark Ale, not stout


----------



## Snow (15/4/08)

I stayed the night at the pub on Friday and managed to try all their craftbeers (sorry I missed you by 20 mins, Shawn). I was very impressed, particularly with the Grand Cru. The Nirvana Pale ale was a revelation from the tap - so fresh and hoppy, with a great malt backbone. I bought a 4 pack to take home and tried one last night. Unfortunately it went nowhere near matching the version from the tap. Don't get me wrong - it was a great beer, and I'll buy it again, but for any of you wishing to try this beer at its peak, get yourself to taylors Arm.

I also bought a couple of bottles of the Anniversary Ale to cellar for a few years. At $30 a pop, I hope it's good  

Cheers - Snow


----------



## winkle (15/4/08)

Snow said:


> I stayed the night at the pub on Friday and managed to try all their craftbeers (sorry I missed you by 20 mins, Shawn). I was very impressed, particularly with the Grand Cru. The Nirvana Pale ale was a revelation from the tap - so fresh and hoppy, with a great malt backbone. I bought a 4 pack to take home and tried one last night. Unfortunately it went nowhere near matching the version from the tap. Don't get me wrong - it was a great beer, and I'll buy it again, but for any of you wishing to try this beer at its peak, get yourself to taylors Arm.
> 
> I also bought a couple of bottles of the Anniversary Ale to cellar for a few years. At $30 a pop, I hope it's good
> 
> Cheers - Snow



It is, definately one to savour - don't share it.


----------



## troydo (15/4/08)

We had some anniversary ale on sunday.... OMG!

would love to get some and keep it for a few ytears however i doubt it would last a few days....


----------



## Snow (15/4/08)

winkle said:


> It is, definately one to savour - don't share it.



Ok - off to the safety deposit box it is, then!

Cheers - Snow


----------



## beers (24/5/08)

Heads up for Sydneysiders - The Icon & Grand Cru are available at the Red Bottle on Mitchell Rd Alexandria. & I found the Pilsener at the Sackville Bottlo a couple of weeks back.

I'm currently savoring a pint of the Icon :chug:


----------

